
The Race for a Polio Vaccine Differed from the Quest to Prevent Coronavirus - headalgorithm
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2020/05/22/860789014/the-race-for-a-polio-vaccine-differed-from-the-quest-to-prevent-coronavirus
======
KuriousCat
What would it take for current laboratories to gain that level of trust?

